

Im selling some domains to help bootstrap my startup - rehashed

I am selling a few domains that I havent gotten around to using in at least a year in order to help bootstrap my startup.<p>If theres anything you are interested in please feel free to make an offer! Your interest would be greatly appreciated and will help me fund my venture!<p>Kind Regards,<p>Matt<p><pre><code>  *GTLD:*
  - appscale.net (idea: web services for apps)
  - appscale.org
  - energymind.com (my old consultancy)
  - godspire.com (idea: javascript MMO i never got around to starting)
  - heyreddit.com (was a popular chatroulette thing for reddit)
  - mediaparty.com (idea: deviant art for all media)
  - wordflows.com (idea: CMS platform)
  - wordflows.net
  - wordflows.org

  *UK:*
  - brokersmart.co.uk (idea: CRM for brokers)
  - cardiffmedia.co.uk (idea: Local consultancy)
  - cashhappy.co.uk (idea: finance comparison)
  - deyon.co.uk
  - digimall.co.uk (idea: multi-store marketplace)
  - energymind.co.uk
  - smartbroker.co.uk
  - wordflows.co.uk

  *MISC:*
  - dart.ws (idea: forum for dartlang)
  - snapshot.ws (idea: webpage screen shot service)</code></pre>
======
caw
I feel as though cardiffmedia could be a Doctor Who fansite of sorts (Fake
news relating to Doctor Who universe, or unofficial news about Doctor Who). I
realize there's a lot of other local applications for the domain, but it is an
idea for a larger market.

